# The long road to Lothilawyr [Updated 7/23]



## DiFier (May 3, 2003)

The long single file line of people stretched along the muddy trail.  Elven pilgrims, in formerly white robes, each carrying a glowing blue orb solemnly processed through the dark forest of Miriaw.  Dispersed among the pilgrims were the Clerics of Larethian.  The blue trim of their white cloaks matching the blue of their glowing orbs which reflected off the longswords hanging at their waists.  

Following the fifty or so pilgrims was a less organized bunch.  Five merchant's wagons lumbered along behind the procession.  around them were ten people, some on horse back, some trudging through the mud.

One horse in particular seemed to glow white against the darkened forest backdrop.  On it sat a stunningly beautiful human woman.  She talked quietly with one of the other mounted travelers, A wizard by the look of him carrying a large staff and with a small dragon sitting on the horn of his saddle.  

Ciramar and Arsindis almost couldn't remember why they were traveling between Pirin and Lothilawyr.  It seems like weeks since they had left and they were only into their third day of the five day journey.  Traveling with the pilgrims had seemed like a good idea but the pilgrims were only slowing them down.  Though there is definitely safety in numbers, especially while traveling through Miriaw Forest.  

The journey is miserable, It hadn't stopped raining since they left and often it is pouring or hailing. The veteran pilgrims and Clerics of Larethian said that once they entered Miriaw Forest that the trees would give some protection from the rain but it hasn't seemed to make a difference yet. Plus the mud in the forest seems to have gotten worse. The pilgrims and clerics seem thrilled or at least seem to enjoy their misery. 

After eight hours of slogging through the mud and rain the caravan ground to a halt by an enormous flat rock about 1/2 a mile square that protruded a foot from the ground.   Vinduil the cleric in charge of the Pilgrimage relays a story of the first pilgrimage over 1000 years ago when the pilgrims were desperately mired in the mud and needed solid ground to camp on.  Larethian forced this rock to the surface for the pilgrims to sleep on.  Looks like it will be another uncomfortable night. Damp, windy but at least tonight it will not be muddy.  

Some of the other pilgrims talk about the stories of the healing properties of the rock and that those who need guidence have been given it while mediataing on the rock.   

Again tonight Ciramar and Arsindis set up camp with the three other travelers, five adventurers and ten merchants, traveling with the pilgrims.  The pilgrims set up a second, larger, camp circle and the guards fan out around the rocks.  Everyone eats and gets comfortable as the hidden sun makes it's way toward the horizon.

The fire keeps the darkness back at the edges of the tents.   Thankfully the rain has subsided to almost a drizzle.  Ciramar sits at the thresh-hold to his tent reading his spell book covering it with his body when the rain blows in.  Eventually he puts it away and stares into the fire.  Arsindis lays on her stomach studying their other traveling companions.  Her horse stands next to her tent ignoring the lean-to that she set up for him. 

A few tents down, Koirin the Dwarven fighter is complaining about the conditions.  "whose idea was this trip anyway?"

Iseria the female elven wizard, and apparent leader of the group leans out of her tent and says.  "We have to be in Eowithrandil before the winter solstice and it will only get colder until then. Plus there will be snow" 

"Don't remind me.  I didn't leave the Guran plains because I liked snow."

"And keep it down," she smiled, "you'll wake the pilgrims . . . again"

"I'll be the first one to drown out here. Remember that.  Then who'll save you're sorry ***es time and time again?"

Raran the elven ranger and Iseria's husband climbs out of the tent they share.  ". . .Just use that hollow tube of water breathing I made for you"

The dwarf only grumbled under his breath, then gruffly says, "Goodnight . . .  and don't you and your brother sing too loud.  elven singing is bad for dwarven ears."  then he closed the flaps of his tent. 

Iseria sat back.  "I'm turning in now too."

"I'll join you shortly." Raran replied, obviously lying,   Sithran, Raran's brother, climbed out of his tent.  He was taller than Raran by almost a foot and seems less graceful than the other elves they camped with, but the family resemblence was still there.  He opened a case and removed a beautiful lute that seemed to repel the rain.  He sat next to the fire and began strumming the lute.  Raran sits down next to him and they begin to sing elven songs and songs of their adventures. 

As they sing the quiet human with the rapier who has yet to introduce himself to Ciramar or Arsindis, but they have heard the others call him Esdor, comes out of his tent and sits next to Sithran.  He hands the brothers metal tankards and then produces a bottle of fine elven wine which he uncorks with his dagger.  "One of Ménadir's finest vintages.  1089.  He wasn't going to drink it."  He smiles devilishly and fills each tankard, he hold out the bottle and says "To Eowithrandil" 

They repeat the toast "To Eowithrandil" They each take a drink, Esdor finishing half of what remained in the bottle.  The elves begin singing again. Esdor taps his foot to the music and makes a comment about Koirin snoring in time to the music.  Both Ciralan and Arsindis fall asleep listening to the soothing music.  

Near the Edge of the clearing created by the rock of Larethian, a large cloaked figure stands watching the campsights near the center of the rock.  A second large figure steps from the shadows and joins the first.  

"We have eliminated the 4 guards on this side of the camp. . . what is that noise?"

"The elves are singing.  they sing of the defeat of our brethren"

"It is an awful noise.  it comes from the second camp."

"yes"

"I will lead half of our men and kill those elves"

"No.  the plan does not change.  We came for their yearly offering.  You and your men will attack the southren edge of the large camp."

"I will wait for your signal"

The two figures melted back into the forest.


----------



## DiFier (May 3, 2003)

Hello all.  While we are on hiatus from the adventures of Dru and Di'Fier.  (we are waiting for 3.5e)  I am running an adventure for Dru and Dr. N.  We had our first session last night.  The above story is the teaser introduction that I e-mailed to the players.  

Dr. N is playing Ciramar a Wizard5/Guild Mage of Waterdeep 3.  Dru is playing Arsindis an asamar Rogue1/Paladin 6.   

hope you enjoy it.


----------



## DiFier (May 3, 2003)

Arsindis Awakens suddenly.  She can hear yelling and the sounds of a fight coming from the pilgrims' camp.  She grabs her long sword and shield and throws open the flaps to her tent.  Sithran runs past the front of her tent, carrying a longsword and a shield, heading toward the other campsight.  

Raran is in his tent trying to rouse Iseria.  "wake up, we are under attack."  

It has stopped raining but a thick fog hangs over the forrest.  Visibility is poor; the other campsite is obscured by the fog but the sounds of fighting allows Arcindis to easily pick out it's location.  

As she runs past Ciramar's tent she yells, "wake up Ciramar."  She hears Koirin still snoring in his tent and yells to wake him too.  She notices that Esdor's Tent is empty.

Ciramar Awakens as Arsindis passes his tent Yelling something.    He summons his nexus to his hand and Looks over to Lithindhoran his pseudodragon familiar who is still sleeping.  "wake up"  He puts on his bracers and steps out of his tent.  Raran is running toward the other campsite and disappears into the fog.  he hears the unique sounds of archana as Iseria cast's mage armor.  They run together toward the sounds of battle.  

Arsindis and Sithran see the large cloaked figures at the same time.  They are standing at the edge of the pilgrims camp burning tents all around them.   In their midst is Eshdor surrounded and dancing around their axes, but bleeding from a nasty head wound.  Both Arsindis and Sithran attack the unsuspecting figures.   Arsindis's longsword cuts deeply into the shoulder of the closest one he screams out and she recognizes his as an orc.  Sithran's longsword cuts into another's side.  Raran appears charging out of the mists.   he is weilding two short swords, with one of he slices into a third orc.  

Ciramar sees the battle he halts and begins calling to bring forth celestial bears to fight for him.  He hears a single word as slicky green bolt of energy flys forth from behind him where Iseria is.  She passes him and heads toward the orcs.  

The orc's turn and attack the newcomers.  One burrying an axe into arsindis' leg.  Raran and Esdor are also struck.  A stone mace weilding Orc charges Ciramar but misses the chanting mage.  Ciramar sees a holy symbol hanging around his neck but is to busy casting to recognize it.  

Arsindis calls forth the power of good and cleaves through the chin shirt of the orc that just hit her and he crumbles to the ground.     
as Esdor steps away from his attacker and fishes for something in his shirt.  Raran and sithran both slamb into their opponents with little effect.  

A celestial bear appears behind the Orc cleric and tears into its back.  then Ciramar raises his hand and fires a sickly green bolt into the face of the orc who staggers back in pain.  The orc attacking Iseria catches fire as a flaming ball appears at his feet.  

Eshdor is propelled to the ground as an axe impacts his shoulder.  He stays their unmoving.   Ciramar is clocked by the stone mace of the cleric.  Raran takes another blow and looks to be barely standing.  

The fog is closing in with visibility down to 15 feet.  the campsite beyond is totally obscured.  

Arsindis and Sithran team up on one orc who Drops after recieving blows from both of them.    Raran stumbles back and pulling a wand from his belt issues the command word and touches it to his fallen comrad.  Some of Esdor's wounds close but he remains uncontious.  Ciramar fires a bolt of white energy at the cleric who stumbles back as a celestial badger appears and attacks him from one side as the celestial bear tears into him from the other.  finally as the acid eats away the skin of his face the orc cleric falls.  The flaming sphere jumps up and smacks into the orc that it had hit before and finally the dwarven fighter comes charging into the fray but his blow glances off the only uninjured orc's armor.  Ciramar's Familiar alights on his shoulder.   

The orc returns the blow to Koirin but with better effect.  The one on fire moves away to be out of the fire and charges at the caster but having his attack bounce off her mage armor.  

Visibility is terrible It is impossible to see anything that isn't right in front of you.  Still Arsindis is able to find Raran and lays her hands on his back sending her healing energy into him.  He then reaches into the mist with his wand and Arsindis hears Esdor stir.  then sees the rogue still bleading profusly making his way past her towards their camp.  

A Scream erupts from the only source of light, the flaming sphere which then winks out.  Ciramar casts shield on his familar and then listens to know what is going on.  He hears Koirin yell "take that you ***tard"  and then all is quiet except for the sounds of grunts and footsteps.     

Lithindhoran jumps from his shoulder and heads for the sounds of the nearest orc but cannot find him in the fog.  Arsindis whistles to the Orc that cannot be more than ten feet infront of her and wait for him to appear.  Ciramar tries accesses the guild spellpool and retrieves gust of wind.

The orc  Appears out of the swhirling mist but Arsindis is ready for him and he is impaled on her sword.  She pushes him off as she hears Ciramar yell "Arsindis, where are you?" 

She responds, as she hears what can only be orcish swearing and the swoosh of an axe attacking the air.  

Ciramar arrives where Arsindis is waiting.  He turns toward the pilgrims camp and casts gust of wind blowing a long narrow corridor of wind in the fog. The camp is decimated there are bodies of Elves and Orcs littering the ground.  It only a small area of the camp but they do not hear anything else.   

Ciramar yells, " is anyone out there.  They hear responces from all around them but Raran's voice is the closest. 

"Over here"

"then his brother Yells,  "Raran Stay put"

Lithindhoran returns to Ciramar and he deceides to cast detect magic to see if the fog is magical.  it is not but something small out where they were fighting is.  Arsindis detects evil but ony the remainng orc shows up as evil and as she is watching him he collapses.   

"he collapsed"

"Lithindhoran's venom."  Lithindhoran takes off agian and then Ciramar says "the fog is at least 60 feet high."  his familiar soon returns to his shoulder.  

Arsindis Yells,  "Raran where are you?"

his responce "We have returned to camp" sounds like he is alot further away than the 100 or so feet that the camp should be from their current location.  

"Keep talking." Arsindis responds, "so we can follow your voice. seconds later Sithran's voice is hear singing a song of reunification.  But it sounds like he is walking away from them. "your'e going in the wrong direction."   But now it sounds like he is moving off even faster.  "stop"  

Ciramar stops concentrating and begins casting the spel he gleaned from the guild spellpool.  locate object.  he located his spell book and with Arsindis in tow heads toward it.    As they travel Sithran's songs gets further and further away untill they cannon hear it anymore.  "I do not like this"


----------



## Esiminar (May 3, 2003)

This is great! Looking forward to reading more.


----------



## DiFier (May 11, 2003)

The night was spent in with an odd sense of anticipation.  The fog kept them from seeing anything more than inches from their faces.  Eventually Ciramar stopped yelling for the other campers.  

"We will just have to wait until the fog clears." reasoned Arsindis.  

Cirmar Agreed and sat down at the front of his tent and stared into the fire.  Neither could get to sleep.  

The morning sun slowly burned off the remaining fog.  The fact that the sun wasn't obscured buy the autumn clouds wasn't the biggest surprise.  The campsites were gone.  Arsindis's and Ciramar's tents and gear remained but the rest of tents, wagons, horses, people and even fires were no longer there.  

"Well the rock of Larethian is still below our feet"  Said Ciramar
"But everything else is different."  Arsindis pointed to the trees appearing as the mist dissipated. "look those trees are not like any I've ever seen before."   The trees were different.  They were much thinner with straight green trunks and slightly darker green rings around the them every few feet or so.  The branches were all at the top and were thin with pointy leaves.  Ciramar called out for their companions again.  and again got no response.  

Soon the fog was gone.  It was a beautiful day.  The birds sang a light wind blew through the trees and only a few clouds dotted the sky.  Ciramar picked up a large stone and magically inscribed it with his mark.  He left it in a prominent place on the great flat rock.  

"The trail seems to follow the same curve as the one in Miriaw forest.  It is like we are in the same location but in a different place." observed Arcindis.  

"Then perhaps we should follow the trail to where Lothilawyr should be."

"I don't see any reason to stay here."  

They finished loading up their gear.   Ciramar used a scroll of mount and summoned a horse and Arsindis climbed onto her mount.  They continued along the trail in the direction the had been going the day before.  after traveling about a mile they came to a fork in the road.  There was a sign post at the fork.  On it were symbols that they did not understand but there were 4 arrows and they recognized the numbers next to them.  back the direction they came was the number 61.  the right fork had two arrows pointing along it with the number's 10 & 22 to the left was the number 45.  

"I don't remember a fork in the road to Lothilawyr."  said Ciramar "which way do we go?"

"They both lead to the west. if these number's are miles perhaps we should go to the right.  the destinations are much closer."

"I agree."

And after Ciramar created an arrow and his mark out of stones, they set off along the trail again.  after 2 hours Ciramar's Mount dissipated and their pace slowed.  Soon after that they came to a huge cliff.  

"It appears that we are standing on a large plateau, there wasn't a near Lothilawyr" 
The Whole area had features that were different.  They were standing on the edge of a plateau.  Fifty feet below them were the tops of the tree of the continuing forest.  the forest stretched as far as they could see.  there was a mountain to the right with a narrow river that flowed between it and the plateau.  Straight ahead and toward the horizon was a Large Village "Perhaps we should head for the village."  

But Arsindis was staring at the mountain.  She pointed to a something about half way up "there is an enormous building on the side of that mountain."  

Ciramar looked.  A large building jutted from the rocks if the slim ribbon that followed the side of the mountain and extended from the forest floor to the base of the building were stairs or a trail the building was indeed huge.


----------



## Jon Potter (May 12, 2003)

Di'Fier, you might want to post a message pointing here in the various Freeport threads. I found this story hour only by accident and I'm sure there are other fans of the Pittsburgh crew that would want to read this.

Just don't do what some other story hour writers from your neck of the woods have done and leave us hanging with our heroes facing off against a defiant would-be goddess mermaid and you'll keep me coming back to read more.


----------



## Drawmack (May 12, 2003)

we would love to have your update schedule posted to http://www.suryvial.com


----------



## DiFier (May 12, 2003)

Well . . . update schedule . . . . um yeah.  

We've played one session.  I'm about half way through it.  We didn't play last friday but we should play this friday.  I hope to have finished last sessions update before we play again.


----------



## DiFier (May 13, 2003)

The building was a beautiful white stone.  It had mulitipule levels each slightly smaller than the one below with deep grey hipped roofs that extended far out from the wall below.  

"What do you supose it is?" ask Ciramar.

" I don't know.  Do we head towards it or away from it. "  Wonder Arsindis.

"Well, If the stairs are any indication the building is very large but the inhabitants are small enough to climb the stairs."

" True."

". . .or the inhabitant can fly and the stairs are for the delivery of its food. "

"well if my guesses are correct the base of the mountain where the stairs go down is the 10 that appeared on the road sign the 22 is the village beyond." 

". . . There are no windows in the building either.  that is not a . . . Hey look there is another set of buildings.  follow the stairs about three quarters of the way between the base of the mountain and the temple.   They look much more hospitabe.  There are openings and I can see a door.  perhaps we should make our way to the vilage.  and find out what this building is before we check it out."

"I think that is a good idea but we had better hurry you no longer have a horse.  it may be well past dark untill we arrive at the village."

They started down the switch back that took them down the face of the plateau.  At the bottom the trail aimed straignt at the base of the mountain where the stairs came down.  
___________________________________ 

As they walked the sun reached its peak in the sky and began it's slow daily decent toward the horizion.  They walked for hours occaisonly catching glimpses of the temple above them through openings in the trees.  When Arsindis guessed that they were about a mile from the base of the stairs they came to their first signs of use.  A tall gateway, made of peirs of the tall trees lashed together.with a cross piece inserceting the path. The piers each supported a large flag pole with a black 8 foot tall 4 foot wide flage with 4 white and black circles on it, in a diamond shape.

"they appear to have a picture of fire, a wave, a gust of wind, and a mountian."

"The four elements"

"I believe so"  

beyond the gate evey at 50 foot intervals are shorter flag poles topped with smaller red flags.  Each flag has the black and white symbol of fire.  Staggered evenly between the flags are five foor tall brazers.  Many have spent coals but a few coals still glow and produce heat.  

They continue along the trail which has widened slightly or at least is maintained to keep the surrounding forest back.  After traveling about a quarter of a mile they see 2 lashed bamboo towers flanking the trail.  standing atop the left one is a man in bright red armor with the symbol for fire on the chest plate. below the armor he wears a short black robe, a pair of black knee length trousers and his legs are wrapped in black cloth.   He is wearing a  wide, black, flat conical hat. He is armed with a bow but while it is obvious that he has seen them the bow is not aimed and an arrow not knocked.  He says something and a man sits up on the second tower he streaches slightly and stands replacing the conical hat on his head.  

"well they seem friendly enough, tho I wonder what language they speak"

As they approach the towers they notice two more similarly atired guards at the base of the towers.  Each has an large spear but with the blade of a sword at the tip.  The towers are situated on a stone platform.   On the platform are 4 stone statues of what look like a cross between a lion and a dog.  Between the statues are 2 lit braziers.   

The guards watch the travelers with some curosity but do not make any moves to stop them.

Ciramar looks to one with the large spear.  "Good day"

"Good day."  comes the responce in perfect common.  

"Have any other travelers come this way, they would have been dressed similar to us, a human, three elves and a dwarf."

"there have been no travelers from Hosan Village or beyond for days."

"What is this place"

"Ah" he smiles,  "you have arrived at the Temple of the elements."

"is there a place we can stay the night?"  

"Yes, there is a place to stay below the temple."

" Are there stables for my horse?"

There is a stable in the gate house."

"Thank you." Arsindis and Cirmar both respond and then they continue toward the base of the stairs.  

beyond the guard post are pale grey flags with the symbol for air.  

The pattern repeats.  Flags and braziers for about a quarter mile followed by a guard post.  

After air is Water with the theme color blue.  And then earth,  dark grey.  The guards at each station are similar except that they wear the color of their elements and with the element symbol on the chest.

As they travel between the air and water gates 2 bald men were working their way along the trail.  They each wear a short red robe and red knee length trousers.  around their wasits they wear a black belt.  On the back of the robe in black and on the belt in red are embroidered the symbol for fire.  They are pulling a large cart full of black stones. They place a few in each brazier and then pour a strong smelling liguid on the rocks.  They light them with torches.

After the Earth gate the flags are black and have all 4 elements on them, like the big flags at the begining. 

After traveling about a quarter of a mile Arsindis and Ciramar arrive at what must be the gatehouse.  The flags continue past the gatehouse and a second earth gate can be seen beyond.  

As they approach both notice that they are glowing a soft white light.  

"we are glowing" noticed Arsindis

"it appears to be a alignment detection spell eminating from the braziers in fornt of the building.  I wouldn't be worried, the guards and those two men are glowing white as well."  

The gate house is a 2 story stone building with a beautiful green tiled hipped roof.  there are large wooden doors that are open into a chamber with arrow slots in the walls and a second set of doors, beyond, which are also open, that lead to the base of the stairs which you can see.  There are two towers and four braziers  arcoss the trail from the gate house.   

Flanking the entrance are two more of the statues.  These are larger and definitly lions though they are puffy, frilly lions that look very mean.  There are 4 guards outside each has black armor with all four symbols. 

There are two bald men just outside the doors.  One is dressed like the men lighting the braziers on the trail.   The other man is similarly dress similarly but he wears a black outfit with no symbols.  

The man in all black step up "welcome to the Temple of the elements"

"May we beg loging for the night?"  Ask Ciramar.

"You need not beg, the loging is freely given for any who travel along this highway."

"Thank you."  

"I will show you there myself.  Akira wait here for the lighters.  There are stables in the gatehouse."  He turns and walks into the gate house.   Ciramar and Arsindis follow him.


----------



## drnuncheon (May 13, 2003)

*Ciramar's Journal*

_*Day Four - the road between Pirin and Lothilawyr (?)*

I am disturbed.  The events of the past night are like nothing I have experienced - or heard of in my readings.  (scratched out: Not for the first time, I somewhat regret my choice to pursue the path of conjurer rather than Loremaster.) An unworthy thought.

I was awakened by the sounds of fighting - some bestial creatures were attacking the pilgrim's camp.  Why they chose to pitch their camp so far from those who could protect them, I do not know, but their guards gave no warning until the attack started.

During the battle, a fog arose.  I was certain at the time that our attackers had called it to hide their movements, but that no longer appears to be the case - my investigations proved that it did not bear the distinctive traces of the conjuration magic that would be used for such a thing.  It seems to have a confusing effect on the mind, as we called out to our companions but they moved away from us.  Only by incurring a small debt to the spellpool was I able to lead Arsindis and I back to the camp.

The sun is barely visible through the fog - a change from the overcast clouds of the past month or more - but we can no longer hear the others at all.

I wonder if I have somehow incurred the wrath of Shardik Bearlord?  When I called upon his aid according to the ancient compact, he sent only one of his children.  Perhaps he knew it would be sufficient, or perhaps I have unwittingly offered offense.  Oh, for my books!

*Later*

The fog has lifted.  The rest of the camp is gone, and we seem to have been transported to another place - or, if my fears are true, another time, for the rock of Larethian is the same beneath our feet.  Arsindis and I have decided to continue on our way to Lothilawyr, or whatever lies the direction that the road runs - reasoning that roads connect two points, and one direction is as good as the other.  Without a full night's rest, I cannot replenish my spells, but neither of us wish to remain here for so long a time._


----------



## Look_a_Unicorn (May 13, 2003)

A great start to this story hour.
Was wondering, playing with only two PC's do you intend to run a diplomacy/intrigue based campaign, with less lethal combat?


----------



## drnuncheon (May 13, 2003)

Look_a_Unicorn said:
			
		

> *A great start to this story hour.
> Was wondering, playing with only two PC's do you intend to run a diplomacy/intrigue based campaign, with less lethal combat? *




(thinks back on the orcs...and what's coming up...)

...probably not.

J
next time I'm playing a dwarven barbarian, I tell ya


----------



## DiFier (May 16, 2003)

> we should play this friday. I hope to have finished last sessions update before we play again.




Well with cyberstreet getting screwed over by it's upstream provider I will not be able to update the stoory hour before we play tonight.  only 2 sessions and I'm alreay behind


----------



## DiFier (May 18, 2003)

It took 15 or 20 minutes of climbing up the steep stairs to get to the buildings below the enormous temple.  The temple above loomed almost as it were about to slide down the mountain and come crashing into the complet below.  The Complex was a large flat patio set into the side of the mountain.  To the right and left were facades set into the stone. They were idential and similar to the gate house below and temple above.  but with propped open paper window.   The monk, who had introduced himself as Sinji,  took them to the facade on the right.  He opened the door and they entered a short hallway with walls made of paper.  He walked a few feet and slid a wall to the left.  There was a large room beyond lined with wooden benches and tables.    Sitting at the tables were a few men who didn't look like they were monks at the temple.  "this is the common area.  At seven we will serve diner"  He closed the wall/door and continued along the passage.   at the end was a wooden staircase that led up.  "You're rooms are above.  There are very few visiters right now so you can have rooms with windows.  The baths are also on this level."  He showed them to their rooms. 

"thank you."  said Ciramar, "We would like to speak to the . . .abbot, if he is not to busy." 

"The Obuna is not here right now but I will see about aranging a meeting with the Sobuna"  

After Sinji left, they each decided that the baths were a good idea to get the caked mud and dried blood off of them.  They each discovered that the wounds they sustained in the battle the night before had healed totally.    After they had returned to thier rooms and changed into clean cloths, Arsindis tapped on the paper wall to Ciramar's room.  "Ciramar.  . . ?"  When he opened it she continued "Were you healed from the battle last night?"

"I don't remember being healed but I have no wounds to show for the battle."

"Strange.  Well lets  go down to the common area maybe we can get some clues to where we are from the people there."

"While where is important . . .  I think that when may be important. as well"


----------



## Drusilia Nailo (May 19, 2003)

Jon Potter said:
			
		

> *Just don't do what some other story hour writers from your neck of the woods have done and leave us hanging with our heroes facing off against a defiant would-be goddess mermaid and you'll keep me coming back to read more.  *




Doh.  I feel bad about that.   Someday, maybe, when I only have fifty writing projects going on at once, I'll try to finish that up... with lots of embellishment from me, since I didn't take notes.

Di'Fier -  keep up the good work.  It's a very fun game to play (and playing a paladin gives me a chance for something a little different from Dru!) and fun to read about as well.


----------



## DiFier (May 19, 2003)

"we've been here for a week"   the merchant said motioning to a quiet man sitting next to him.   "We're on our way to Toji but with the problems in Emei we decieded to stay here rather than travel throught the village."

"what problems?" asked Arsindis.  

"Is Emei the village beyond?" asked Ciramar gesturing toward the east wall.

"yes" said the man answering  Ciramar's questions first.  "As for the problems.  Well. . ."

A voice behind them answered.  "zombies. The entire village is infested with them.  It's been that way for almost half a month."  

Ciramar and Arsindis turned and looked at the man.  He was a little younger than they were and taller than most of the people they had met today. He wore a brown cotton robe and black knee length trousers.  His long black hair was tied back behind his head and wrapped in a single cord.  on the ends of the belt that was wrapped afound his waist was an embroidered green leaf.  Protuding to the sides from the small of his back were the handles of two short swords.  

"Ah, our zombie hunter"  said the merchant, "He can tell you better than I"

The man looked at the man and then continued. "I have heard your story.  I believe that you have come here to help us with the zombie problem.  The other's are late.  I have been here four days."

"Others?" 

"Yes my speciality is zombies.  but I am still not a witch hunter.  Perhaps I will never be. my master has been sick for many months and he sent me here in his place.  There are 4 more witch hunters comeing . . .Masako Ry, Hida Tenkazu, Otomo Renshi, and Akishino Ji . . . but they are . . . late."  The merchants seem impressed with the names.  "You two were brought here by fate we must take care of the zombie problem.  They only spread."

The paper wall slide aside and sinji entered the room and greated Arsindis and Ciramar.  "The Sobuna can see you now."  

He led them out of the building and across to the patio to the other building.  they assended a stair case and walked out onto a balcony there was a small bald man in a long black robe.  He was reading a scroll and a second man in sleeveless leather armor and with a large scroll tube slung over his shoulder.  The bald man said thank you and the other man left. 

"Welcome."

"thank you for seeing us on such short notice" Replied Ciramar.

"it is not a problem. . . "

"We are . . . "

"travelers" arsindis finished his sentance.

"Lost travelers. from what I hear"  He raised his eyebrows  "I am Ti. You are Ciramar the 
Wu jen and Arsindis the warrior of good."

"We have traveled a long distance . . .or well. . We were not anywhere close to this area last night.  We were attacked by orcs and a dense fog rolled in and when it cleared in the morning our traveling compainions were nowhere to be found and were were in a different place. "

"I know."  he laughed at their confused looks "the advantage of paper walls." his mood became more somber.  "It is good that you have arrived today.  I have just recieved bad news."  He held up the scroll  "The four witch hunters are not coming.  They were each ambushed as they traveled here.  Hida Tenkazu and Masako Ry are dead.  Their bodies desecrated.  Otomo Renshi lives but only with the capacities of a child.  Akishino Ji Is missing, his ontorage is dead.  I believe that it is fate that you have arrived here today."  

Arsindis enchanged a look with Ciramar.  "We Will help you with your problem."

"Yes, We would not want the zombie hunter to deal with this alone."

He turned to Sinji "Please go get Kyodai" the monk left them.  

Ciramar turned to the Sobuna. "Have you heard any stories, legneds, of mists transporting people great distances?"

"I'm afraid I'm not much on stories but our libraries are vast and we have many srcolls from long ago.  I will have Sinji search for stories that seem to apply."

"thank you"

When Sinji returned with kyodai, Ti sent him to search the archives.  He let Kyodai read the scroll from the corruior and then relayed the info that Ciramar and Arsindis had decieded to help him.  

"thank you" said kyodai "after dinner we should plan.  We will leave early tommorow morning."


----------



## DiFier (May 22, 2003)

The small band of hunters and temple guards traveled along the road toward the village.  About four hours from the temple there was the first evidence of zombies.  In the road and scattered in the brush immediatlly nxt to the road was the remains of about 12 zombies.  They had been hacked to pieces.  They each made guesses as to what had destroyed them.  but the answers was not obvious.

after another two hours they ran into five functioning zombies.  They were easily taken care of.  Four were dead before they got close.  The fith had been trampled my Arsindis' horse and cleaved in half by her sword.  

The zombies all wore white porcelan masks  with awful faces, dour pouts or unnaturally happy grins.  It may have been an improvement over regular zombies but the masks were unsettling, especially the happy ones.  Kyodai said that the masks were part of the raising process and that only natural occuring zombies didn't have them. 

the term naturally occuring zombies bothered both Ciramar and Arsindis.  Kyodai must have seen it on their faces because he added "It is rare to get one around here.  We are far from the pit."  Arsindis and Ciramar exchanged glances, they were not sure that they felt any better.

The zombies had been wearing rotting clothing one carried an unburning lantern another a farmer's pick.  They shambled along the road as if they were traveling to the temple.   

The rest of the trip to Emei was uneventful.  Lithindhoran scouted along the trail from the sky.  They could see the village, and what 
appeared to be people moving in the streets.  The village sky line was dominated by a large fortified building along the river, at the center of town.   

Lithindhoran had flown high above the village and then sketched a crude map.  She told them that the road went through a cemetary and that there were two guards crouched behind markers and one "guarding" the entrance to the cemetary.  

Ciramar again cursed his neglecting the school of illusion as they decieded that they dirrect approach was as good an any other.  
The cenetary had been decimated.  almost all the graves had been dug up many still containing the long burries skeletons of the villagers.  Some graves were totally empty.   

As they approached the cemetary.  one of the hidden zombies gets up and runs toward the village as if he was scared or informing a supervisor of an attack.   It moved much faster than they expected and disapears into the village.

After dealing with the 2 remaining guards they looked down the road and into the village.  The zombies seemed to be going about their buisness.  Zombies shambling along carrying packages and shopping at the market.  Zombies seeming to have conversations.  pulling carts.  coaxing undead animals along the road.  

It was creepy.  an it was made worse when Kyodai said.  "I've never seen anything like this before"


----------



## DiFier (May 24, 2003)

The zombies ignored them, mostly when one of the temple guards strayed too close to one it flipped out and attacked him.  The zombie was easily delt with and the other zombies ignored everything. 

"I think that if we keep our distance, we can navigate the streets with out dealing with every zombie." observed Ciramar

"Lets just hope that they all don't suddenly notice us." added Arsindis.  

"I think that there are too many here for us to deal with easily."  Noted Kyodai

Arsindis paused for a moment. She concentrated and felt the evil around her.  there was a strong presence of evil that eminated from the direction of the keep in the center of the village.  "We should head for the keep.  There is an evil aura coming from it."  

"that would make the most sence.  Someone evil enough and brazen enough to turn an entire village into zombies wouldn't hide.  They would take the most important spot in the town."

The keep was a large complex with a multi tiered building next to the river the entire complex was walled with a high wall.  The front doors each 10 foot wide were slightly ajar.

"I hope I can fit my horse through those doors with out opening them any further."  

As she said it a group of fast moving, masked zombies turned the corner and charged at them.
___________________________________

Edit: some how the second half of the update got deleted.  I'm not sure what happended to it.  I'm gonna have to retype it, but not right now


----------



## DiFier (May 27, 2003)

The street was narrow and the zombies were in perfect formation the zombies in the front weilded long swords and the ones in the second row had spears with long sword like blades.  they crahsed into the group with an uncaring freocity.  But they stood.  Arsindis and kyodai struck back and the groups began trading blows.  It wasn't until Ciramar summoned two celestial dogs which attacked the zombies from behind that the tide turned.  The sudden attack from behind gave Arsindis the chance she was waiting for.  she raised her holy symbol and The remaining zombies ran pursued by the dogs.  

They quickly advanced to the doors of the keep and opened them.  Arsindis and kyodai saw a woman, a living woman, walking toward them.  no one else seemed to notice her.  She slid along the narrow passage way.  She wore a red and black kimono and carried a fan.  She had a black mask covering her nose and mouth.  but her eyes were alive.  She approached Arsindis a look of pleading in here eyes.  She opened the fan and jabbed the sharpened ends into arsindis' armor the fan bounced off harmlessly off of arsindis' platemail.  The woman looked surprised as she staggered back slashed by arsindis' sword and her horse's hooves.  She turned and ran, blood pouring from mulitipule wounds.  

Arsindis reached up and flipped onto her horse as she began galloping towards the woman.  they cuaght up quickly strinking the woman a number of times.  Before they turned the corner of the narrow open passageway Ciramar yelled to Arsindis to command the rope of the horse to entangle the woman.  he then cast a spell on the rope.  The woman was trying to pull a potion from her robe and struggling to pop off the stopper.  but Arsindis was right behind her she commanded the rope to entangle the woman and it did so as the horse stopped before slambing into the dead end wall the woman jumping for the top of the wall but instead being entangled and slambiung to the ground.  
____________________________________________________

"She is a memeber of the scorpian clan." said Kyodai "I doubt that we will get any information from her."

The woman sat on the ground un moving showing no emotions.  ignoring the treats and promises they used to tery to get her to talk.  

"We will take her to the temple" sais Ciramar.  "We will be able to get information out of her there."

They left the village with out incident and headed back toward the temple.


----------



## DiFier (May 28, 2003)

Arsindis continued to lecture the woman.  Ciramar enveied her blank stare, perhaps she didn't understand them.  Ciramar Wished he didn't have to hear the lecture.  He checked on her bounds again.  She had almost Worked her self free.  Ciramar tightened them down again and wispered to the woman "On no, if I have to listen to this so do you."  He called over Kyodai to check on the knots he had tied just in case and then continued walking he began thinking about their mode of transportation here.  The fog had been odd but not magical. It had either caused their travel or masked it.  He had asked the spirit trapped in his staff if it had know anything about this but it had not.  He hoped the temple would have something useful.  

Arsindis had stopped.  Ciramar looked around he recognized the location from when they had been traveling to the village this morning.  It was where they had seen the remains of zombies.  Ciramar was about to say something, when Kyodai put his finger to his lips and pointed into the forrest.  Ciramar saw only trees.

Out of the corner of her eye Arsindis had seen something, something glowing. Out in the forrest.  As she stopped she saw Kyodai drop into a crouching position.  She could barely make out a figure of a man.  He was half hidden behind some trees standing just back a ways in the forest.  In his left hand he held a glowing axe.  

"Hello?" Arsindis walked to the edge of the road, "did you kill these zombies?"  

Nothing for a second and then "yes."

"Were there any other zombies traveling along this road?"

"No"

"Why did you Destroy these zombies"

"the residents of these parts needed my protection from them. "

"We are traveling from the temple beyond.  We will be returning to the village tommorow to destroy the zombies there, would you like to acompny us tommorow?"

"No"

"You don't want to help us?" 

"what goes on in the village and the temple is not my consern."

Arsindis moved partialy into the forrest she got a better look at the creature.  Dark skin and horns it wore a blue robe and a rice hat.  The trees were still blocking the right side of the creature.  Or  . .  No.  The creature didn't have a right side.   It was split straight down the middle the rightside wasn't there, yet it stood as if supported by the missing leg.  She looked down at Kyodai and then turned to Ciramar who was still squinting into the dense folliage.  when she turned back it was gone.  

"What was that?" 

Kyodai shrugged, "guardian spirit? I guess."

After they described the spirit to Ciramar he asked the spirit in his staff what it was.  

"It was a  Doc cu'o'c, a territorial guardian spirit that protects a piece of property and cares not for any area around it.  They are extermely dangerous if they view you as a threat."  

They continued toward the temple.  discussing the Doc cu'o'c and wishing that they could give the scorpian woman to it.
___________________________________

As they aproached the the fire gate of the temple of the the elements they noticed something was wrong.   The guards were not at their posts.  They ran to the gate. The guards bodies lay strune about each looked as though they hadn't known their attackers were there.  

At the Air gate the guards were also slaughtered one clutched a horn.  At the Water gate one of the stone dog statues was shattered 30 feet from it's base.  the earth gate was similar.  They hurried Toward the gatehouse. 

At The gatehouse there was signs of a struggle.   A body they didn't recognize.  Three men apperanetlly some kind of fighters.  They wore simple peasants outfits but with armored leather vests.  They had been shot with arrows.  

The gates to the temple were open.   they found a 4th dead attacker in the gatehouse.  

"We should cut off their heads just in case", said Ciramar.  Kyodai's sword flashed in the light of the setting sun and he chopped off the one's head.  

Green puss poured out of the neck.  one of the Sohei threw up.  Ciramar covered his nose and with out touching the puss inspected it.  He thought for sure that he saw finger tips inside the neck of the fallen . . . thing.


----------



## DiFier (Jun 3, 2003)

"This one is still alive!"  Arsindis crouched down and lets some healing energy flow into the Shugenja.  The man's eyes fluttered and he sat up.  Looking around slightly confused.

"I just found Sinji, I think he's alive too."  Ciramar motioned for Arsindis to come over and help the Shugenja.  Kyodai and the Sohei Fanned out across the ling level of the temple of the elements.  It looked like the battle went poorly, many of the monks, Sohei and Shugenja looked like they had been caught by surprise.  
____________________________________________________

Sinji sat in the common area.  "ten monks, two shugenja and 5 Sohei, including the four that went with you are all that survived.  We are missing five.  We found 6 bodies that were not member's of our temple.  Three were merchants staying with us and the other three were like the ones you found down stairs."

"What were they after?" wondered Ciramar?

"I do not know, but Master Ti told me to find the the scroll and get it to master Po at the Temple of Fire.  He said something like you must find the 4 keys to retrieve the scroll.  and he told me not to fear the elemants. "

"I would like to talk to the survivers in the morining.  I also plan to interogate our prisoner.  We will also find your scroll.  What is so special about this scroll?"

"It is one of twelve black scrolls that keeps the world from being destroyed."
____________________________________________________

Ciramar Slid the paper wall back and steeped into his room closing it behind him.   laying on his bed was a small collection of scrolls.  It took him a second to remember asking to see some scrolls on legends about mist.  He'd have to memorize comprehemd languages in the morning.
____________________________________________________

Many years ago a great cloud envoloped the village of Koten. 4 warriors Stood in the Village.  The warriors had weapons and armor that were made of mist.  They enslaved the town and began having the townsfolk harvest the clouds.  The famous ronin Kankari Ujo came to the village and was able to defeat them.  There is still a shire there today that holds one of the mist swords.
____________________________________________________

In 1017 Toji Village in the Lion lands was attacked by demons.   The first night a fog filled the forrests surrounding the village it lasted for a week.  When it disapated on the 7th day 5 warriors appeared in the town square when the demons attacked them they fought back and were able to damage them.  They killled all the demons and one was able to seal the portal that they used to get to this plane.  The warriors dressed strangly and spoke a strange language.  Only the one who sealed the portal could speak the language.  The next night the fog returned and they were gone.  the fog stayed for 7 days.
____________________________________________________

One foggy morning 6 travelers wandered into Kakita.  They spoke an unidentiful language and dressed oddly, one was a Korobokuru man except with an enormous white flowing beard. Some of the legends say that at least 2 of the 5 five humans were decendants of spirits.  The which hunter who was in the Village at the time was able to speak with them.  They had been traveling and didn't expect to find a village here.  He didn't recognize any markings on their maps.  The witch hunter taught them how to speak the language and they stopped a corrupt one who was an assistant to the mayor and the blood speakers cult that he led in the town.  There are many legends of the 6 gajin.  There names were Koru, Eru, Santhu, Ri, Edora, and Vanderu.  They seem to have been in the empire for about 15 years.  They were a force for good against those who had been corrupted.  eventually the 3 remaining (which three depends on the legend though alway Koru the korobokuru) ventured into the lands of the corrupt killing the daughter of the currupter before she could raise her father.  some legends say that they were all killed.  Some say that they stayed to long in the corruption and were corrupted by it.  One legend says that Koru made it out and continued wondering the countryside helping people in need as the corruption slowly ate away at his soul.  He eventually killed himself before he fully sucummed.  
____________________________________________________

200 years ago fog flowed into the village of Simjueonu far north in the lands of the unicorn.  the fog began to eat away at the flesh of those living in the village. Tojitsi Sayu a Shugenja of the Unicorn clan was able to protect a handfull of people but the rest of the village was whiped out.  only bones remained in the morning.   While Sayu was a hero he felt shame for not saving the entire village.  he left his home and never returned.  when he resurfaced a few years later he was a master air Shugenja.  Eventually he joined Kankari Ujo.  He never returned to the lands of the unicorn.  
____________________________________________________

100 years ago in sojino fog rolled along the river and into the town.  the fog was so dense that it took effort to move into it. but those that entered didn't return.  The fog lasted for 20 years.  many adventurers went into the fog and disappeared.  when the fog finnally disapated everyone from the village and thos who entered were there but they hadn't been aware of the passage of time.  they also hadn't aged at all.   Some legends put Tojitsi Sayu as one of the adventurers that entered the fog.   
____________________________________________________

In the lands of the crane there is rumored to be creatures that are not ghosts but are instead made of mist.  
____________________________________________________

A Shugenja of the crab clan was able to quickly summon a fog to surround him and his compainons and seconds later when the fog disapated they were gone they would reappear somewhere else when a colum of fog would appear and they would step out of it as it disapated.  
____________________________________________________

Only 5 years ago in the mists of the dragon's mouth a woman was found.  she was strangly dressed and spoke an odd dialect of the language.  the dragon clan monks that found her were discovered that she was trained as a monk.  She stays with the Monks of fire in the Temple of Fire.  and has been initated into their order.  She seemed to fit with the dragon perfectly sometimes talking in riddles.


----------



## DiFier (Jun 10, 2003)

I'm having trouble dealing with the detect thoughts part of this next update so I'm gonna move it.  Ciramar cast detect thoughts and then questioned the scorpian woman.  she didn't answer any of his questions directly but he got many answers.  I'm gonna move it to after the this next part which was more fun to write.
___________________________________

Ciramar arose and prepared his spells. He cast comprehend languages and attacked the scrolls. Most were not of much use. They were interesting but really didn't tell him anything. The Ones on the 6 gajin had a familiarity to them. Ciramar had a suspicion that they were the other's who had been traveling with them on the road to Lothilawyr. He would ask Sinji what a Korobokuru was. 

Sinji led them up the stairs to the temple proper. It was another five-minute climb into the immense building that seemed to precariously sit on the side of the mountain. 

Ciramar had told Arsindis about his research into the legends and his suspicions. He still had the scrolls and was rereading the one on the six gajin trying to find more clues before the comprehend languages wore off.

"Sinji, What is a Korobokuru?"

Sinji looked at him a little funny "they are a race of small stocky people they live to the north of the Empire. They aren’t friendly and they keep to them selves. I'd guess that they are around 4 feet tall we don't get many around here they prefer the cold weather. They are sort of uncivilized."

"Ciramar. . " said Arsindis

"they are dwarfs. . . Sinji can you get me copies of the legends of the 6 gajin?" He said reading the description of the koroboku named Koru again. Sinji didn't respond He and Arsindis were looking out across the landscape to the village of Emei. A black cylindrical cloud hovered over the village. Lightning flowed through the cloud and repeatedly struck the tower of the keep at the center of the village. The lightning stopped. Suddenly the cloud got smaller it shrank to half it's size and then the lightning began again as it grew to it's original size again but only for a second. It pulsed and then it dissipated quickly. It was again a perfect day for as far as they could see.

"What was that? Ciramar searched his magical knowledge but this was not a something that he recognized. 

'We are going back to the village, I'm sure we will find out." 

They watched for a few more seconds but when nothing happened they turned and climbed the rest of the way to the temple. 

"I will have someone search for those legend scrolls" continued Sinji. 

The stairs went up through a large arch held the temple above from crashing down the mountain. They climbed to the top of the stairs. Directly in front of them was a column of air that spun like a whirlwind. The surrounding air was unaffected. 

They were on a large circular walkway around a deep, dark chasm the bottom, if there was one, was obscured in black shadow. There were 3 other columns at the cardinal points of the walkway. To the right was a column of fire then a solid marble column and finally a column of falling water.
Between the columns were spiral staircases that led up to a second circular walkway. The ceiling above was of black polished stone with white "stars" in a gentle dome. 

"The Temples are upstairs,” said Sinji, "there is one for each element and the doors for each are opposite their respective column."

"I believe that we should check out these columns, first" Said Ciramar 

They walked up to the air column and Ciramar and Arsindis checked it out. They made their way to the fire column it gave off an immense heat. It was hard to look at and the heat kept them from staying too close for very long. 

The stone "earth" column was just that a simple stone column. Beautifully made but just a solid stone column. Ciramar decided to search it anyway. At about chest height his hand went through the stone surface and hit solid stone a few inches behind where the illusory image was. Ciramar disbelieved the image and it was gone. Arsindis and Sinji seeing Ciramar's arm going into solid stone also disbelieved the illusion. There was a 6" square hole on the side of the column. It was 2 inches deep and on the back wall was shallow octagonal indention about 2 inches across. 

"Is there a key?" asked Arsindis.

"No. Perhaps the key was here and has been removed."

"Or this is the lock."

"Let's see if the other columns have similar indentions"

They found an indention on the floor of the air column and one on the top of a pedestal in the center of the column of fire, which Ciramar had protected himself to reach into. They were unable to locate one in the water column but the powerful falling water made searching inside the torrent difficult. In fact the air column was also difficult to search but the indention on the floor was easy to spot once you knew what to look for. 

"I'd say that there is an indention in the water column as well and that these are the locks. Let’s check upstairs in the temples for the keys." decided Ciramar. 

They ascended the closest staircase and took in the second level. There were 4 sets of large doors. Each of the corresponding element's color and with the symbol of the element in a large emblem on the pair of doors.

"So where do we start?" asked Arsindis.


----------



## DiFier (Jun 29, 2003)

Well I'm a little behind on my updating.  plus I just got back from vacation. hopefully I will have an update soon


----------



## Drusilia Nailo (Jun 30, 2003)

It's fun sometimes, to play a character that is so completely out of her element that she just has to go with the flow.    I think that's one of the things that makes this game so much fun.


----------



## DiFier (Jul 23, 2003)

They stepped into the Fire Temple.  The most obvious feature of the temple was that the back wall was made of fire.  The other walls were tile moasic.  The design was scenes of fire elemantals and peple using fire.  The floor was black tile.  There were mats rolled up next to the door.

After a careful search of the room turned up nothing they stood infront of the wall of fire.  Ciramar thrust his staff into the wall as far as he could.  It didn't hit anything solid.  He pulled it out and inspected it.  Ciramar called for protection from fire and Tenetivaly put his hand up to the wall.  He touched the wall with his finger tips and then stepped into the burning plane.  

The Wall of fire was not thin.  Ciramar was releaved that he was not burning he walked a few more steps and exited the burning wall.  The Room continued twenty feet beyond the burning wall.  

Arsindis was getting Antsy. Ciramar hadn't burst into flame but he hadn't returned.  she kept repeating in her head.  _do not fear the elements, do not fear the elements_  she then thrust her hand into the burning wall and immedially pulled it out.  it was still there, it wasn't burning.  She stepped into the wall of fire.  

Ciramar was studying the back wall the moasic on the side walls continued past the wall of fire and onto the back wall.  All the people and elemantals on the back wall were pointing to the center of the wall.  Ciramar barely noted Arsindis, with Sinji following quickly,  exiting the burning wall.   "they are all pointing to . . . . that."  All the moasic's people and monsters were pointing at a dark hexagagonal tile centered in the back wall.  

They moved over to inspect the tile.  Ciramar tapped the tile.  "I believe that this is made of some sort of metal. Iron would be my guess. . .  It appears that it would fit in the indentions in the columns."  

Arsindis was inspecting the grout around the tile.  Proding it with a dagger.  "the grout around it is different. . . harder, slightly shinnier."  She jabbed it with the dagger but the grout remained unharmed.  

Ciramar looked to Sinji.  "We'd like to remove this tile.  but we may need to damage some of the surrounding tiles, is that alright?"  

"Certainlly.  We must get the scroll to master Po."  

"This is the temple of fire." reasoned Arsindis "maybe it will burn out."

Ciramar was thinking the same thing.  Before She had finished speaking he had begun casting prestigitation.  a small flame sprung forth from his finger tip and he held it to the edge of the tile.  the grout melted quickly and the tile fell to the floor.  once it had cooled Sinji wrapped it in a piece of silk cloth and placed it inside his robe.


----------

